# baby clothes on dogs?



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

ive never tried but do baby clothes fit chi's ?
even if i have to take abit up or something,
anyone tried?
thanks


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Fiona's Mum has tried...it worked, but had to be altered. I imagine using premie clothes?!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

aww yer they'd have to be pretty small,ill try it when i next go to the shops
thanks


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, premie clothes work out great. Just buy the little onsies and alter them to fit your dog. I know a few people with different dogs (not chi's, but small breeds) that do this in the winter.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Yup.. Nic already answered for me it works out great actually preemie clothes work some times...


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

yes i have done that I put some baby clothing on my chi lol


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Clothes from Build-a-Bear fit and are cheap! I got Dolly a "cape" for $5.00.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

nope i have never tried baby clothes on my chis.Fiona mommy you can pm me or email please about the hoodie.i am not sure if you have gotten my pms.sorry guys i could not find where to post this .


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Build-a-bear...REALLY?! Hmmm...never thought to check there! Do you have a pic of yours in the cape thing you bought?


----------



## McMd50 (Feb 27, 2021)

Can u me the website


----------

